# Hello from Iraq



## victory (Feb 9, 2008)

Working here as a contractor. Home base is in S.Texas. An army buddy told me about your forum. In the pic i'm grill'n some wings for me and my roommate on the Smoky Joe. Behind is the barrel for the more serious stuff. At home i have the Great outdoors Gasser and a wood burning vertical. Sorry about the photo quality.


----------



## peculiarmike (Feb 9, 2008)

Smokin' in Iraq! Where do you get your meats, smoking woods, charcoal????
Maintain a LOW profile and keep us posted on your smoking/grilling adventures with pics!


----------



## pne123 (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome and if you see my brother n law say HI

I like you cheap drink coaster. Would not want to sand on your keg cup


----------



## richtee (Feb 9, 2008)

Hmmm   camel shoulder? keep yer eyes wide and your head low, brother...and SMOKE ON!
Welcome to SMF!


----------



## desertlites (Feb 9, 2008)

welcome aboard vic.thank u for your service & smoke on.


----------



## nh3b's (Feb 9, 2008)

Good to see ya in an area enjoying yourself expressing the American spirit!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Stay alert/Stay Alive. 

For a great heater/oven/warming tray, grab an ammo can and mix some tanker fuel with sand. Light on fire for a few till flames burn down, close the lid.


----------



## cman95 (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. This is THE place to be. Thanks for your service. Keep your powder dry and your knife sharp.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Victory, glad to have you aboard.


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF Family, Victory! Stay safe and happy smokin'!


----------



## smokingrookie (Feb 9, 2008)

Victory, Welcome to SMF glad to see you are able to enjoy yourself at least for a little while over there, keep up the good work and keep your head down.   Travis


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 9, 2008)

Victory welcome to smf. Way to improvise while away. Be careful and come home safe!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kookie (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome aboard..... Great to have you here.........Stay safe and make sure you come home safe.......

Kookie


----------



## fred420 (Feb 9, 2008)

be safe and don't share any of your food with unfriendlies.....be SAFE...


----------



## charles1056 (Feb 9, 2008)

Stay safe, Victory and welcome to the SMF.


----------



## lcruzen (Feb 9, 2008)

I love the smell of chicken wings in the morning, smells like Victory!

Welcome to the forums and Thanx!

Lou


----------



## bb53chevpro (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## abelman (Feb 9, 2008)

I've been to that area of the world and believe me when I say Camel meat is terrible. I preferred an MRE over camel.

Last but not least, Welcome and come home safe.


----------



## bigronhuntalot (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL,  Congrats and Thanks for your service.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Feb 9, 2008)

Keep your wits about you and be safe over there!


----------



## gramason (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, be safe.


----------



## victory (Feb 10, 2008)

WOW! Thanks for the welcome everyone! I'll keep ya'll posted and send interesting pics when i can. Again, thanks for the hospitality.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 10, 2008)

Stay safe and watch out for those "camel spiders" too....

Keep smokin!!!


----------



## flash (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard and as others state, stay safe. 
Somehow, without turning it too political, would love to hear an assessment of the conditions over there. Might help in alot of peoples future votes.


----------



## victory (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm proud to work here supporting our Service members.

That said, i'd much rather talk about brisket and ribs!!!


----------



## packplantpath (Feb 11, 2008)

Yea, but did you smoke it?????

Welcome aboard.   You could be the first iraq Q-view?


----------



## abelman (Feb 11, 2008)

Ahh, no. I was kind of busy at the time.


----------



## catfish (Feb 12, 2008)

Got any good e-mails lately. Hope you like this place the people are pretty great


----------

